# Boats for sale?



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I was waiting for someone to comment on that Timmy.

Larrry,
I think that tank of yours will handle any water with ease. I could not believe the size of that Four Winns.

How is everything working out for you?


----------



## Get_Outside (Feb 25, 2004)

Bob

I am amazed at how well that boat rides in the water. Love the arch. I should get a pic of it with the arch to you. Really changed the looks of it from a pleasure boat to a fishing boat.

Picked up an auto pilot for it over the winter so I should be good to go this year. I have the itch really bad. 

Another month or so it will be time to cut off the shrink wrap and get her ready for the year.



Tight Lines!


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Please send pic Larry, when you get a chance.
[email protected]
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

Big boats are nice, but I am of the opinion that just enough is plenty-provided just enough is quality! After owning several boats over the years, I bought a Lund Tyee 185 a couple years ago. The only thing I don't like about it is the fact that I waited so long to buy it. I think the 19 footers are an ideal size-big enough to fish bigger water, but yet not so big as to be a pain in the butt to handle, equip etc.

Undoubtably, a big boat is more comfortable in 3-5 footers, but truth be told,I'm not fishing 3-5s (on Erie) out of anything. A smaller rig is a lot easier and cheaper to pull (I use our Chrysler minivan-pulls great!) and much cheaper to re-power 9if needed).

Sometimes....less is more.

Jim


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/boa/575221998.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/boa/568772156.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/boa/585593159.html


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Check out www.lundtyee.com

This is a link for my 1850 Lund Tyee that is very rigged for the Big Lake.

Dave


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> I promised my wife I'd wait til spring to buy my first real salmon boat. With spring only months away, I've finally started seriously looking around, and much to my surprise, haven't found much in the way of the boat I'm looking for. I've tried lots of online sites, like boattrader, even the boatfinder magazine, but not finding much. At this rate it'll be fall by the time I find a boat. Does anyone have suggestions, or more out of the box strategies? I'm looking for a 22ft Starcraft Islander. I'd like to keep it in the 10k range, and preferrably something newer then an 88. Thanks for any good tips.


 
Take some very good advice from several guys here on the site. A 22 ft. boat with adequate H.P. is the minimum you will want for Salmon fishing. I prefer an O.B. vs. an O.D. or I.B. Aluminum is good (not best) for the rough waters you're liable to encounter. Alum is easier on gas for land travel and on the waters and also less expensive to purchase. You need to check out any boat you intend to purchase by taking a looong ride preferably in choppy water conditions. In other words "put er through the paces" Do not rush the purchase. Do not buy a boat without a test drive. Make sure you have plenty of free board,good canvas,good electronic package and room for rod placement positions. Of course the power plant is paramount as well as the rivet conditions. A very clean boat is a good indicator of how well kept it is however you need to verify the condition yourself. Look Look Look everywhere and don't buy a fix-er-upper, it more times turns out to not be a bargain. Remember... the times you will face extremely rough waters are only on occasions, and with an aluminum boat you can slow er' down and get to port safely. Good fishin..


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/boa/562512139.html

Do it right the first time.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

UNREEL said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/boa/562512139.html
> 
> Do it right the first time.


Grrrr. I've always loved that boat!


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck on the boat hunt. The Islander is a great boat. Hope people try to help instead of trying to talk you into buying what they want. If I come across anything I will let you know.


----------



## Bill B. (Feb 18, 2004)

Chuckinduck, Check your PM's.
Bill


----------

